# Ribeye help needed



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

I picked up some nice ribeyes from Winn-Dixie and I want to do them right. Any suggestions on spices/seasoning? Doing a special Valentine Day cook for the wife and I want it to be special. BTW, Winn-Dixie has them for $8.99 per pound compared to Publix at $12.99 per pound. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Downtime ** that video was great, perfect for me, but my wife would turn up her nose up and bi*** if I serve her that. lol She does not know how to eat a good steak!? DAAAAm that looked good:thumbup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ha ha ha!! Having it tonite. It's not too shabby.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

If you like marinades I think Stubbs is the BEST, but be careful not to do it too long or you take away from the meat, a few hours is best, if you want more of the STEAK flavor a drizzle mine with olive oil and season with your favorite seasoning on throw it on the grill.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If its good meat, salt and pepper is all you should need. Just a wee bit heavy on the salt on the meat while waiting for it to get to room temp following the "reverse sear" method.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Anything more than salt, pepper and olive oil and you bought the wrong piece of meat. Leave on the counter for an hr before cooking.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Interesting. I've always been a slap it on the grill guy. Know nothin about the reverse sear method. Seems like a waffle house way to cook a steak to me though.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't knock it till ya' try it. Asides, drunk Waffle House ain't bad......


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

There you go, effin you doubt your culinary skills, get the frau buzzed and you can serve her a sneaker slathered in mustard and it will be ok.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Montreal Steak seasoning Med Rare end of story, she will be putty in your hands!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I know it probably after the fact, but a digital temp gauge is something you must have if your wondering how to cook the perfect piece of meat. 
I have one for the house grill and for the work grill.

Good luck with y'all's meat.


.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is my way. I use a wet rub/marinade.
For each steak:
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 teaspoons Montreal Steak Seasoning
1 teaspoon Espresso Powder or any finely ground coffee

Mix ingredients well and rub on each side of steak. Allow to marinate for at least 1 hour. Grill to your preferred doneness.

This is a T-bone but I do all cuts the same way.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I've tried the sear/sear in the over method. I liked it, wife didn't have the patience for it. Now I get he grill as hot as possible and put the coals on the highest setting (gas doesn't work well) and I sear the heck out of them. They always catch fire, so I have to be careful not to let em sit in the flame too long, but a little scoot here and there and they come out perfect after about 2 mins of cooking on each side. Nice and pink in the middle with a crunchy crust. Season to taste of course. Salt and pepper is always a good start. I like onion powder also, but there are lots of seasonings available and there's a particular steak house you like, they often sell their seasonings for home use.


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. Turned out very well.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

What method did you use?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

+1 on the Montreal steak seasoning. I wet the steak with wortershire, or some dales for marinade.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

dales salt and pepper for me. 

love the video will have to try that. 

on other note the girl friend HATES anything not WELL DONE. If its red its BLOOD to her. To me you might as well throw that in the trash.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Here is one for you... put whatever dry rub you prefer or just salt and pepper, place 1/2 to 1 stick of butter in cast iron skillet (depending on skillet size) at highest heat possible w/o burning the butter you placed in skillet, (slightly above medium high for me) 2 1/2 -3 1/2 min per side depending on temp preference while basting the top continuously by spooning the hot butter over the top of the steak. Do not knock this method until you try it. The crust on the outside of the steak will be unbelievably good and sooooooooooo tender on the inside! If steak is over 2 inches thick finishing in oven for 5-10 min might be required depending on temp preference


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok we did the reverse sear last night, with bone-in ribeyes. Went 1 hour at 275 in the oven (too long by about 10 minutes). Rested for 10 min, then on the grill for 2 minutes per side. Grill was HOT.

Steaks were a perfect medium (dang it wanted med rare but next time) but I tell ya, the flavor was outstanding and juicy!!! I'll do it again with shorter oven time. 

Was about the best ribeye I've had. Used the Omaha Montreal Steak seasoning, that's it!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Ok we did the reverse sear last night, with bone-in ribeyes. Went 1 hour at 275 in the oven (too long by about 10 minutes). Rested for 10 min, then on the grill for 2 minutes per side. Grill was HOT.
> 
> Steaks were a perfect medium (dang it wanted med rare but next time) but I tell ya, the flavor was outstanding and juicy!!! I'll do it again with shorter oven time.
> 
> Was about the best ribeye I've had. Used the Omaha Montreal Steak seasoning, that's it!


For some reason, I just can't see you sitting in front of the oven drinking a beer.........LOL


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Just a heads up I purchased me a fat ribeye 1-1/2 thick from Publix . Got it in the oven right now. Will keep you posted!!






. Oh forgot I added a little southern flavor to mine!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Holy Moly !!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I know everyone will say this but it really is the best steak I've ever had!!! WOW....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Ha! Yeah, Mark.. It was a challenge...*

But worth it. I may never cook a steak any othe rway.



H2OMARK said:


> For some reason, I just can't see you sitting in front of the oven drinking a beer.........LOL


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> But worth it. I may never cook a steak any othe rway.


I promise you I won't ever cook it any another way either. That thing was freakin amazing it feed 3 if us!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's something a little different.

It's good, I'm not a coffee guy so I use a teaspoon of coffee instead of a tablespoon.

Grilled Steak with Coffee Rub
Ingredients
4 rib-eye steaks, approximately
12 ounces each
1 recipe Coffee Rub
Coffee Rub:
1 tablespoon ground espresso
coffee
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon paprika
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 tablespoon C&H® Golden
Brown or Domino® Light
Brown sugar
Directions
Serves 4
Mix the ingredients for the Coffee Rub. Rub each of the steaks on both
sides with the rub. Let them rest in the refrigerator for at least 30
minutes and up to 4 hours.
Oil the grill rack, then grill the steaks, covered. Cook for about 4 minutes on each side 
over medium heat for medium-rare. Let the steak rest on a cutting
board for 5 minutes.
Serve with Roasted Potatoes and Fried Green Tomatoes. (See related
recipes).

Jim


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG Snatch IT that looks amazing!! i am trying this this weekend!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Also you can do same thing on the grill, just keep it indirect for the low and slow portion, then remove and get that grill HOT! I have a hard time drinking beer cooking in an oven! Haha


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I forgot to add that it's important to let steaks get to room temperature before cooking and to let them rest for five minutes on a plate so they can reabsorb any leaked juices. That steak looks pretty darn good btw.


----------

